# ترجمة احترافية للمواصفة 9001 اصدار 2015



## صفوان اصف (13 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
تجدون في المرفقات ترجمة احترافية للمواصفة 9001 اصدار 2015 
وهي من اعداد الدكتور اسامه سيد عبد الحميد سليمان​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (13 أبريل 2016)

بارك الله فيك..للأسف نسخة المواصفة غير واضحة.


----------



## صفوان اصف (18 أبريل 2016)

تم تعديل النسخة لتصبح اوضح على الرابط التالي
http://www.4shared.com/rar/r1yN0BDEce/_9001__2015__.html


----------

